#  Ernährung >   Zu fettarme Ernährung? >

## Sandi21

Hi,
vor knapp einem Jahr wurde mir in meinen jungen Jahren (genetische Veranlagung hies es) aufgrund Gallensteinen und starken Koliken die Gallenblase entfernt.
Seitdem kann ich meine Verdauung nicht mehr Verdauung nennen. 
Grundsätzlich vertrage ich kaum noch fettiges essen, weil gerade dafür ja eigentlich die Gallenflüssigkeit gebraucht wird, an der es mir jetzt immer fehlt, da ich keine Gallenblase mehr habe, die gezielt Gallenflüssigkeit auschütten kann, wenn ich sie brauche ( sie läuft jetzt sozusagen immer durch). 
Ich leide aber eher seltenst an Durchfall deswegen (wie eigentlich üblich) sondern bekomme schnell Magenschmerzen, Magengrummeln und Blähbauch. 
Seitdem ernähre ich mich natürlich sehr fettarm und versuche alles fettige zu umgehen, sodass für mich die meisten Sachen natürlich rausfallen. Mc Donalds,Döner,Friteusenessen, Pizza,viel Fleisch etc existiert für mich nicht mehr. 
Nun habe ich aber auch Probleme mit Verstopfung ... kann das davon kommen?  
Welche NACHTEILE hat eine sehr fettarme Ernährung bzw 
WIEVIEL Fett sollte man täglich mindestens zu sich nehmen? 
Weiss das jemand? 
Viele Grüße aus Hagen

----------


## lucy230279

hallo sandi, 
ob deine Verstopfungsprobleme davon kommen, weiß ich nicht.
Aber: eine extrem fettarme Ernährung kann zu schweren Vitaminmangelerscheinungen führen.
Da sich die fettlöslichen Vitamine A / D / E / K in der Nahrung vor allem in Fetten gelöst befinden. 
Bei Übergewicht sollte die Fettmenge auf 30-40g reduziert werden. Bei Normalgewicht ca 20-25g pro Hauptmahlzeit. 
Die gesättigten Fettsäuren aus tierischen Produkten sollten zugunsten einer fettarmen Ernährung durch die lebenswichtigen ungesättigten Fettsäuren ausgetauscht werden.
Davon braucht der Körper ca. 10-20g pro Tag. 
Diese Aussagen beruhen nur auf meinem persönlichen Wissen, aber ich denke, du solltest dich an deinen Hausarzt wenden, der kann dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.

----------


## Sandi21

> hallo sandi,   
> Bei Übergewicht sollte die Fettmenge auf 30-40g reduziert werden. Bei Normalgewicht ca 20-25g pro Hauptmahlzeit. 
> Die gesättigten Fettsäuren aus tierischen Produkten sollten zugunsten einer fettarmen Ernährung durch die lebenswichtigen ungesättigten Fettsäuren ausgetauscht werden.
> Davon braucht der Körper ca. 10-20g pro Tag.

 
pro Hauptmahlzeit? Bedeutet das allein mittags sollte man 20-25 gramm Fett zu sich nehmen?
Ich meine.... man nimmt ja so auch schio recht viel versteckte fette zu sich (frühstück und Co), sodass man da ja dann am ganzen Tag schon sehr viel Fett zu sich nehmen würde...... 
Ich hörte halt nur, man soll, um nicht zuviel Fett zu sich zu nehmen, 60-70gramm am ganzen Tag nicht überschreiten.... 
aber welche Grezne sollte man denn nicht UNTERschreiten? 
Meinstest du dahingehen 20-25gramm insgesamt?

----------


## ramon

also man sollte auf jeden fall darauf achten, dass man genügend gute fette zu sich nimmt - ansonsten kann es durchaus gesundheitliche probleme geben. also beispielsweise immer schön fisch essen - dafür aber wenig butter und michprodukte allgemein.

----------

